# Diagrama Cafetera Saeco



## fracorca (Ene 30, 2013)

Buenos dias, necesito diagrama de la placa electronica de la cafetera saeco vienna. Un saludo.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 22, 2020)

Buenas, no termino de comprender el circuito para intentar repararlo, 
Interpreto que a la salida del transistor TIP33C seran 33vac? el puente lo utilizamos para rectificar la señal a continua para polarizar nuestro transistor? pero despues la salida son 33vac para mover el motor?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2020)

Eso es un variac electronico. Lo que hace es poner en "cortocircuito" el puente rectificador para regular la tension alterna. La tension de salida depende del divisor, en éste caso efectivamente es de 33V, segun el zener. Obvio que faltan descontar las perdidas


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2020)

Parece ser un circuito (el que esta recuadrado, ya que es el único transistor que veo) que pone en corto las dos lineas que entran cuando estas están a 33v (sin contar las caídas de los diodos y el transistor).

Si la tensión es menor el transistor no conduce (el zener bloquea la señal a la base) y todo el circuito se comporta como si no estuviese, al superar los 33v el transistor conmuta y la señal pasa por dos de los cuatro diodos (dependiendo de la polaridad que tenga la señal en ese momento), osea que desde el punto de vista de lo que entra por esas dos lineas (las que entran en el recuadro) ven dos diodos en serie cortocircuitandolas (cuando el transistor esta conduciendo).


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 22, 2020)

La caida de tensión en el zener es de 1.7vdc. Vbe 1.7vdc y Vce=2.1vdc   que voltios deberian haber a la salida del puente?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> La caida de tensión en el zener es de 1.7vdc. Vbe 1.7vdc y Vce=2.1vdc   *que voltios deberian haber a la salida del puente?*
> 
> Gracias de antemano


¿ Leíste el comentario anterior al tuyo ?


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 22, 2020)

Ok no le llegan los suficientes voltios para que trabaje. El problema viene del puente de diodos..

Midiendo cada  patilla de cada terminal del puente tengo alrededor de los 100 vdc con la otra punta del tester en una masa?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> Midiendo cada  patilla de cada terminal del puente tengo alrededor de los 100 vdc con la otra punta del tester en una masa?


¿ A que llamas masa ?, si es la que esta marcada como GND en la foto, ese no es un punto de referencia valido, esa parte esta aislada del circuito que pusiste.

Entre las dos lineas que entran al circuito en el recuadro va a aparecer una señal senoidal recortada en 33v tanto en el semiciclo negativo como en el semiciclo positivo.

Entre el colector y emisor del transistor va a haber lo mismo pero en continua pulsante, osea que el semicilo negativo va a aparecer arriba. Vamos que es casi una señal de 33v continua (pulsante) sin rectificar. Midiendo en AC se te va a complicar muchísimo porque es DC (siempre hablando entre colector y emisor).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> Ok no le llegan los suficientes voltios para que trabaje. *El problema viene del puente de diodos..*
> 
> Midiendo cada  patilla de cada terminal del puente tengo alrededor de los 100 vdc con la otra punta del tester en una masa?


*NO *necesariamente, podría ser el zener en mal estado.

Desconecta un extremo del zener y compruébalo 

¿ Retiraste el transistor para comprobarlo ?


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 23, 2020)

Muchas gracias por vuestro aportes..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ A que llamas masa ?, si es la que esta marcada como GND en la foto, ese no es un punto de referencia valido, esa parte esta aislada del circuito que pusiste.
> 
> Entre las dos lineas que entran al circuito en el recuadro va a aparecer una señal senoidal recortada en 33v tanto en el semiciclo negativo como en el semiciclo positivo.
> 
> Entre el colector y emisor del transistor va a haber lo mismo pero en continua pulsante, osea que el semicilo negativo va a aparecer arriba. Vamos que es casi una señal de 33v continua (pulsante) sin rectificar. Midiendo en AC se te va a complicar muchísimo porque es DC (siempre hablando entre colector y emisor).


Cuando me refiero a masa, me refiero a un punto de la alimentación de la cafetera o terminal de tierra.  ¿es correcto coger un punto de la alimentación de la cafetera, en este caso tierra para medir?

gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020



Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO *necesariamente, podría ser el zener en mal estado.
> 
> Desconecta un extremo del zener y compruébalo
> 
> ¿ Retiraste el transistor para comprobarlo ?


de momento no he tenido tiempo.. por las fechas.. quisiera entender el funcionamiento del circuito.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 23, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestro aportes..
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 23, 2020
> 
> ...


Para medir una tensión que NO sea flotante, la referencia es el punto de GND, que no siempre es tierra.
Para corroborar eso, hay que medir continuidad entre tierra y GND del sistema con el equipo desconectado de la red.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 23, 2020)

Adjunto circuito. ¿donde hallaria una referencia de tierra?

Gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 23, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> Adjunto circuito. ¿donde hallaria una referencia de tierra?
> 
> Gracias


Una referencia de tierra debería ser la parte metálica del chasis a la cual debería ir el cable verde/amarillo que viene del tomacorriente.

Ahora bien, esa referencia de tierra no va a servir para medir todo. Todo depende de que quieras medir.

Por ejemplo: Una casa mide 4 metros de alto, ahí la referencia puede ser el piso, pero no se puede usar esa referencia para medir el ancho o largo de la misma.

Ya te di las mediciones entre que puntos para el circuito por el que preguntaste al principio. Pero ! OJO ¡ eso va a depender de si los TRIACs están conduciendo de forma continua. y de si el "Getriebemotor" esta andando porque esta en serie con el "motor engranajes".

Tome esta imagen que muestra que hay conectado en cada terminal:

СХЕМА ЭЛЕТРИЧЕСКАЯ SAECO VIENNA SUP018 (M5AV1--8)

La pregunta sería: ¿ Que es lo que no anda ? ¿ Has comprobado los motores por separado y fuera del circuito, las resistencias calefactoras que es lo que parece ser lo que esta marcado como "Getriebemotor" ? ¿ Que no haya algún switch térmico abierto ?

OJO, puede que el motor no sea de 220v o 110v, cuando hablo de probarlo es mas bien la medida fácil y rápida: que tenga continuidad.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 27, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Una referencia de tierra debería ser la parte metálica del chasis a la cual debería ir el cable verde/amarillo que viene del tomacorriente.
> 
> Ahora bien, esa referencia de tierra no va a servir para medir todo. Todo depende de que quieras medir.
> 
> ...


Buenas switchxxi,

La continuidad del motor esta medida, alrededor de 40 ohms, los switches funcionan correctamente. es mas desconecte el motor del enchufe y me daba a las salida alrededor de 3 v insuficientes para hacer mover el motor necesita 33vac.

He comprobado puente de diodo, transistor, zener y resistencia y parecen estar correctos..  ( prueba con tester)  se me ocurre aislar el circuito desconectandolo desde el puente de diodos y poner a las salida una resistencia de 100 ohms?   y medir en la carga, en principio deberia de dar 
alrededor de 230vac/2 : 115 vdc. 
A la entrada del puente deberia tener 230vac suponiendo que el triac funcione correctamente, a la salida del puente dedo tener 115 vdc?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 27, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> se me ocurre aislar el circuito desconectandolo desde el puente de diodos y poner a las salida una resistencia de 100 ohms?   y medir en la carga, en principio deberia de dar alrededor de 230vac/2 : 115 vdc.



Siendo que la resistencia del calefactor es de 122ohms, si pones una de 100ohms, si, debería medir aproximadamente la mitad.
Pero: W = V*V / R = 133Watts ¿ Tienes una resistencia de esas características ?



Roberto45 dijo:


> A la entrada del puente deberia tener 230vac suponiendo que el triac funcione correctamente, a la salida del puente dedo tener 115 vdc?


Me voy a basar en el esquema que puse antes: Esquema.

En vez de hacer cosas raras, mide entre los extremos del conector (cable amarillo izquierdo y cable azul) con el motor y la resistencia desconectada. 

Si la tensión es baja hay un triac o algo en medio con problemas, si es mas alta empieza a dudar del circuito que inicia este hilo. 
Como te dijeron antes, tiene toda la pinta que el transistor esta en corto, que, por la corriente que se maneja, quedaría todo en unos 2v como tu mides (dos caídas de tensión en los diodos del puente).

Aun estoy tratando de entender que están haciendo con los dos triacs T3 y T4.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 27, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Siendo que la resistencia del calefactor es de 122ohms, si pones una de 100ohms, si, debería medir aproximadamente la mitad.
> Pero: W = V*V / R = 133Watts ¿ Tienes una resistencia de esas características ?
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas, 

Acabo de medir, resultado un 27vac.  Sin embargo cuando le doy al switch para que funcione el motorcillo me da102 vac.

?  hay algo anterior al circuito hilo en mal estado?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 27, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> ?  hay algo anterior al circuito hilo en mal estado?



Sin conocer lo que tiene que hacer la cafetera es difícil para mi saberlo. Ademas tienes el problema de que el tester puede confundirse si el micro esta manejando los triacs de forma pulsante (dimmer).

Por las tensiones que mides el motor debería girar.

Incluso puede que algún varistor, en especial RV6, esté en corto dando problemas.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 29, 2020)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda a todos, 
Finalmente desconecte el diodo zener y el motor giraba a más velocidad, sin regulación del zener, entiendo que el voltage que recibe es mayor.

Ok, ahora toca cambiar el zener.

Anteriormente compre diodo zener y tengo un lote de 20 diodos zener exactos del que se debe utilizar en la cafetera, bzx85c3v3. Al comprobarlos con el multimetro en directa me da la caída de tensión,  alrededor de 0.6v todo normal. 
Pero al polarizarlo en inversa con el multimetro me da 1.9v  ¿no debería de darte infinito?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 29, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> Finalmente desconecte el diodo zener y el motor giraba a más velocidad, sin regulación del zener, entiendo que el voltage que recibe es mayor.


🎉

En realidad puede que no sea mayor la tensión, todo depende del circuito, habría que hacer cálculos porque puede que ese circuito solo este ahí para proteger al motor en caso de falla o algún problema anomalo.



Roberto45 dijo:


> Anteriormente compre diodo zener y tengo un lote de 20 diodos zener exactos del que se debe utilizar en la cafetera, bzx85c3v3. Al comprobarlos con el multimetro en directa me da la caída de tensión,  alrededor de 0.6v todo normal.
> Pero al polarizarlo en inversa con el multimetro me da 1.9v  ¿no debería de darte infinito?



Según el datasheet ese zener es de 3.3v y la cafetera lleva uno de 33v, osea que debería ser un bzx85c33 (son la v entre los 3).

Si mides un zener de 33v con un multímetro común, si, en directa te va a dar unos 0.6v y en inversa infinito (en realidad, lo que el multímetro marca, es fuera de rango) ya que la tensión que usa para medir los diodos es baja y nunca llegara a superar la tensión de ruptura de un zener de 33v (siempre hablando de multímetros comunes).

Para medirlo necesitas una resistencia en serie con el zener (este ultimo polarizado en inversa) y esa serie alimentada con una tensión superior a la del zener (en tu caso mayor a 34v).

Lo que si puedes hacer es usar una fuente o batería (digamos con 9-12v) con una resistencia de 1k y medir el zener que tienes. Si mides la tensión sobre el zener y es de 3.3v ya puedes descartarlo, no te va a servir.


----------



## Roberto45 (Dic 29, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> 🎉
> 
> En realidad puede que no sea mayor la tensión, todo depende del circuito, habría que hacer cálculos porque puede que ese circuito solo este ahí para proteger al motor en caso de falla o algún problema anomalo.
> 
> ...


Yes, lo comprobé con una fuente de alimentación a 12 vdc y una R de 1k. Efectivamente. son 3.3v.
¿Preguntandome sobre la función de los triac en el circuito??  La cafetera tiene una función de modo prueba o modo mantenimiento, en la cual cuando esta en esa función puedes probar diferentes componentes sin tener que realizar toda la secuencia de realizar el cafe.
¿Podria ser esa la funcion de los triac?

Muchas gracias crack.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 29, 2020)

Roberto45 dijo:


> ¿Preguntandome sobre la función de los triac en el circuito??  La cafetera tiene una función de modo prueba o modo mantenimiento, en la cual cuando esta en esa función puedes probar diferentes componentes sin tener que realizar toda la secuencia de realizar el cafe.
> ¿Podria ser esa la funcion de los triac?



Dudo mucho que usen componentes de mas tan solo para probar y dar mantenimiento a la cafetera (sin contar con algun que otro conector que permita comunicarse con el micro o similar, pero no mucho mas que eso).


----------



## garciacalvino (Ene 12, 2021)

Hola colegas, buscaba el esquema de una cafetera para vending Saeco Dap 7 o similar 
Gracias por anticipado


----------

